
Modern Layouts in 1 Line of CSS - lemonberry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm0IfG1GyZU
======
lemonberry
This a pretty impressive display of what modern CSS can do. I also purchased
Every Layout which has some similar techniques but some others as well.

What I like about both Every Layout and this is that they lean into the
"cascade" of CSS. A lot of people see the cascade as problematic, but I think
these resources show why it's not.

If you don't want to drop the money for Every Layout the Rudiments Section is
worth digging into a bit. The few free layouts are also worth looking into.

Rather than just copying and pasting I think the best approach is to commit
each pattern to memory but also to grasp conceptually what's going on in them.

InuitCSS' objects are also worth looking into for similar reasons. Though I
don't recall if they embrace the cascade so much much.

If you're not doing a lot of css these are probably not worth it but if you
are and are looking to level up dig in.

If you don't like or respect CSS I'd just stick with the CSS framework of your
choice. There are some great ones.

With all of the different languages, frameworks, and different technologies to
learn I don't think there's anything wrong with sticking to a framework to
free up some cognitive bandwidth.

Take anything I say with a grain of salt. I'm a poor programmer by HN's
standards and definitely not an expert in any of the technologies that I use,
but I'm constantly striving to be better in all of the ones that will help me
build the best websites and web apps that I can.

Hope this is helpful.

